# Who is a great gunsmith for shotguns in Atlanta?



## jdicker680 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a beretta 686 that I want to get properly fitted for.  Does anybody know of a really gun gunsmith either in Atlanta or on the north side of Atlanta that specializes in shotguns??

Thanks.


----------



## Bill Mc (Dec 25, 2008)

I do believe that David McDonald a Adventure Outdoors can do that kind of work.


----------



## elmerpud (Dec 28, 2008)

*Fitting*

I would suggest going to Cheng MA (real name) he is a clays and wingshooting instructor.  He can watch you shoot then fit the gun to you. Then take it to a smith for the work.  Cheng’s number is 770-856-2998.  David at Adventure Outdoors is good.


----------

